# Toro Snow Commander



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anyone on the forum have or used a Snow Commander? I picked up one a couple of weeks ago for a price I could not pass up. Looks like it was only used for a few seasons before it was put into storage. I cleaned the carburetor and now it runs great. It is too late in the season to try it out, so I looked at YouTube video to see how it performed. I was not impressed with those two videos and my Honda HS621 and Toro CCR3650 moves more snow that the Snow Commander. Maybe the ones in the video both have worn paddles? I thought with a 7 horsepower engine it would perform better.


----------



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

I have one and I love it. I findI use it more than my 724. It moves plenty of snow and never fails to disappoint.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

pics?? did you check the paddle wear on yours?


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

paulm12 said:


> pics?? did you check the paddle wear on yours?


The paddles and scrapper bar are worn. I purchased an OEM paddle set and bar last week on eBay for $99.00 with free shipping. I have too many single stage blowers right now, so I will have a showdown this next winter and the loser gets sold.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've owned THREE snow commanders before selling them all off 2 seasons ago.

They are typically old enough that they may need new paddles, the primer button is usually trashed, and the recoil cord is fraying by the recoil handle.

At $60, even if you had to buy new paddles, you'd still end up with one heck of a snowblower.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

GOLDWOOD said:


> The paddles and scrapper bar are worn. I purchased an OEM paddle set and bar last week on eBay for $99.00 with free shipping. I have too many single stage blowers right now, so I will have a showdown this next winter and the loser gets sold.


looking forward to the single stage showdown !!!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

If your 3650 is a 6.5hp r-tek, with the snow commander having 7hp r-tek and a wider deck of 24" (versus 21" on the 3650), the snow commander isn't going to wow you over the 3650 (I have owned a 3650 as well) in terms of throwing distance.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------

